# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Woman That Never Was

## IsiNYC

*Woman That Never Was*
I still think of you 
Loving me 
Holding me 
Touching me 
Deep in those places only you could. 
Still think of your smile 
Your voice 
That tone 
My heart it longs 
For someone like you. 
Helpless I feel 
Like never before 
All my hopes 
Drifted out the door 
All my passion 
Is cooling slowly 
My soul is turning sore. 
What happened 
Happened 
I couldnt preserve it 
My love for you 
You didnt deserve it 
So I keep to myself. 
And every time I feel unloved 
I drink to you, 
Woman that never was 
And thank you 
for making me feel 
as I feel 
and never felt again. 
No pain 
I had no gain 
But love has left me 
I feel the same 
As Ive never felt before 
I feel no love 
Have no regret 
All remorse flew out the door. 
But every time I feel unloved 
I drink 
To you, 
And Accept my loss 
To you, woman that never was.

----------


## IsiNYC

*Before I Go*

Before i go 
let me touch you one last time 
to take you, to hold you. 
The end of august has come 
and the morning light is entering our room 
as we look at eachother in the mirror 
i'm reminded of whispers in the dark 
slowly becoming only memories 
Zemer it hurts 
knowing that i'll become only a memory 
and all this enchantement 
will have been forgotten 
after this last moment.

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

nice poen lol

m`r Fatri

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

nice one

----------


## FierAkja143

hmmm jo keq....fare keq, anyway "before I go" me pelqeu me shum.


Alda.

----------


## IsiNYC

*Through Your Eyes*

I came home 
but you were gone 
you had left me 
i layed and cried 
on the bed WE died 
that cigarette i smoked 
i almost choked 
thinking about 
the vows i broke 
the heart i broke 
the love i took 
the soul i shook 
I LOVE YOU 
as i open your book of poetry 
you're still very dear to me 
i've tried to see with your eyes 
but only through my own 
i've been able to understand. 
now all i see is that i love you 
i'm sorry but i've been blind

----------


## IsiNYC

* Midnight Express* 

Midnight Express 
i crash into you
with nocturnal passion 
and unfashionable desire 
of affection. 
Divided, 
love and lust 
theoretically impaired... 
i glare at you 
with all these feelings 
sinking down 
raising me 
into empty space, 
as i taste 
your salty lips 
from your salty 
face 
i see your grace 
i feel your grace 
i know this place...... 
its glory ways 
its glory days 
my glory lives 
In salty tastes. 

I enjoy you. 

Everyday 
I run away 
To find myself 
close to you 
Midnight Express, 
One way, 
Always brings me back 
Somehow. 
Lost and found 
Silent but sound 
Smiling,
I frown 
And close my eyes 
Upon your sight 
I feel you smile 
Erotic, passionate 
Forbidden, 
Im bound 
To you 
By nothing else 
But love 
Refound, 
By breath itself 
I breathe your ground. 

I Love You



(this one is my favorite poem I have written)

----------


## AngelGirl

* oohhhhh i love them
shum te bukura*

----------


## malli

nice , shum te bukura :)

----------


## IsiNYC

where ur heart leaves off 
mine follows 
autumn is in the air 
round and about are leaves 
discolored and fallen 
they set the mood 
for my soul 
and take away my will to berathe. 
while helping me drown slowly 

I've come close to drowning 
on suburbian asphalt 
while diving deep into your eyes 
that will forever be imprinted in my mind 
but I saved myself 
and moved on with the  thought 
that some day, 
where I leave off 
your heart will follow. 

Ive come close to dying 
walking'on suburban asphalt.

----------


## IsiNYC

keep me chasing 
keep on reaching 
talk to me 
as i'm preaching 
of love 
and human nature 
psychology 
and the philosophies 
of boys with nothing to lose 
let my time run 
it always speeds 
in times of joy 
or when my interests 
run on the brink of curiosity 
let me drink my wine 
reap its pleasures 
to the core 
press your lips on mine 
soft 
refreshing 
a pleasure i can't feel when ur distant 
watch the moon shine 
in its best shape 
sleek 
vintage 
it never gets old 
on lengthy walks 
and through lengthy talks 
look into my eyes 
a perfect evening has concluded

----------


## IsiNYC

a full year 
not in sight 
now i see you again 
no emotions 
no excitement 
i see you now 
as i saw you then 
the hair, the eyes, that scent 
mmmmm....what was that parfume again? 
well...it doesn't matter 
you smell great 
i notice that now as i did then 
you touch my hand 
that old familiar soft pale skin 
i feel you now 
as i felt you then 
those same emotions are taking over 
i feel them now once again.

----------


## CUTE_GIRL

nice poems

----------


## IsiNYC

thank you everybody!

----------


## Undefined

Vertete shume te bukura!

----------


## molleendaluar

I miss you.

I miss you so much day and night
I can't realize why you're gone
I just think I treat you right
But now I'm again alone

The days without you are so long 
These days - without your kiss and smile
And I don't know what I've done wrong
I've been thinking of this for a while

A few questions that I need to know -
Why does my heart feel so bad?
Why you could ever hurt me so?
Why can't I get you out of my head...?

Now I'm standing here alone
With this weight upon my heart 
Wondering why you're gone
Remembering our feelings from the start

In my mind I have all my memories in a range - 
Each moment spent with you 
Is unforgettable
But I can't realize what made you change
For me this is just un-get-able

I know I won't pull trough without you by my side
So baby come to me - don't run and hide
The only thing I want is to be with you
Please honey - make my wish come true

Don't you know that you make my days count?
And I'm always happy when you're around
It doesn't matter what we do
As long as I'm here with YOU

----------


## molleendaluar

STOLEN HEART 

Like a thief, unexpectedly you robbed me 
No more coldness within my heart 
You changed it from dirty stone 
Into a beautiful piece of art 
To passion I had no vision 
But you kissed my eyes and let me see 
Another part of my rigid being 
You so graciously set free 
Emotions which I found foreign, 
Seem to be a second language today 
You taught me how to speak them 
Within my heart they'll stay 
Like a thief, unexpectedly you robbed me 
Stole my heart without a peep 
I thank you for being so silent 
my heart you shall keep

----------


## Arbresha

Komplimente per poezit IsiNYC...
I found them to be simple yet creative, very nice...Congrats.

Me Respekt,
Arbresha

----------


## IsiNYC

Thank you Arbresha =)

----------


## ^AngeL^

wow nice nice 


Crazy Holding On 

Once there was a man who had an orange shirt.
Once there was a girl who went out dancing in a skirt.
Once there was a park they found they fed the frantic ducks.
Once there was a couple, happy, who couldn't believe their luck.

Once they went out dancing, and a candled dinner date.
Once early in the morning she surrendered to her fate.
Once he said "I love you" and she had to love him too.
Once they had a future, happy when one and one made two.

Now they are both lonely, now they live alone.
Now he has a cold and empty (tidy) hollow home.
Now she has a fountain, tears where once there was a heart.
Now he has decided that they really have to part.

Now that he has nothing, he feels he is complete.
Now that she can't dance again, her heart weighs down her feet.
Now he thinks about her, all the memories locked away.
Now he tries so hard to forget the happy laughing days.

Is she thinking of him still? Does she cry still, now and then?
Is she ever going to win back the man she loves again?
Is he glad it's over? Can he get on with his life?
Is he really so very certain she would have made a useless wife?

Given all the laughter, fun and sunny times they had.
Given all the heartache, lies and times he made her mad.
Given all the tears now, the loneliness and pain.
Given all the risks, would she do it all again?

Can he really say that he won't want her back one day?
Can he really like his life now better in this way?
Can he forget her face, the mess, the giggles and the love?
Can he find someone else to love him more than she could love?

If she really loved him, he said she'd let him go.
If he understood her feelings then he would know that it's not so.
If he were less stubborn, if she could care much less.
If they had never spoken there wouldn't be this sorry mess.

But time has taken prisoners, their lives are now entwined.
But even if they never meet again, the past is not left behind.
But can she start all over? Just forget him and move on?
But even if she can, will he be glad with what he's won?

Is that really what he wants, to never see her smiling face again?
Will it make him happy, will he live on without pain?
Will he be thinking of her, is he too proud to cry?
Will it wrench his heart in two if he sees her kiss another guy?

And can she forgive his faults, and accept him as he is.
She wants to have him back and say there's nothing to forgive.
He's told her that she's crazy, that he may never want her back.
She's told him that she loves him and though its a risk, she'll live with that.

She wants him to live with patience, to give him time to heal.
The past is not yet over and it's left a scar so real.
We don't choose who we can love, and love doesn't really die.
You can find it in your heart again, I love you, so please try.

----------

